# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Is there exist such thing as spiritual intellectuallity

## Void

just random rambligs
is there exist such thing as _ spiritual intellectuallity_  or _ intellectual spirituality_   :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

Unitarian Universalists seem to learn towards intellectual thinking? Many early members were concidered intellects.

Frank

 :Doubt:

----------


## Revenant

Dunno, I attempted to logically think through why everything fit into the law of love in the time I was a Christian. In the end, I couldn't reason some things like the homosexuality issue. But I still attempt to draw lines between why humility is a good thing, and how it helps one be a more empathetic person.

I always liked the Buddhist idea of compassion, to hope and actively work for my happiness, and also the happiness of others. It seems a good definition of love.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I would say the term 'intellectual spirituality' pretty must defines how I experience the spiritual - through knowledge and reason. I have said something about it here:Christianity conceptions and misconceptions. Is that what you mean Void?

----------


## Void

frankly speaking, i dunno yet.  :Poh:  It just poped up in my head during that discussion
gomen-gomen

----------


## Void

Well, Tsuyoiko. I`ll steal some time from my working hours, since i`m in a mental deadlock and don`t have any idea what to do. =) The main problem - not to forget files at the end of the day

I`ll try to explain what i mean. I`ve already stuck in similar question in some of my posts (it was _what is spiritual thinking?_, if i`m not mistaken). I just thought about common division of human beings as individuals into three spheres and how any of them affects our actions: 
mind (intellect, brain)
soul (heart, feelings, emotions)
spirit (any suggestions besides _divine_? )

But i can`t say that they exist separately from each other. See the pic below. That`s what i mean. The middle part (in black colour) is a point of balance (of balanced view, attitude, behaviour). The radius of every circle
can be different (depending on how they are developed by particular individual). They can overlap each other differently, depending on what the person is inclined to. And even more this overlapping can change with
situation, and, of course both - radius and coverage area - are subjects to change with years (in any direction). 
Various combinations of radiuses and overlapping can give different classifications of personalities. Probably, the most desirable one is the balanced, but on the other hand, as i said, it might depend on situation and sometimes unbalanced structure can be more efficient. Maybe, it can be liquid-like: if we`ll put the "balanced" radius as 1 (like the most what a person can achieve) and make equipoised overlapping - this will be a solid frame. And within this frame circles can pulsate and shift toward to or away from each other.
Am i clear enough? i`ll draw more pics later if it will be necessary to clarify the idea

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I think this is similar to the Jung personality types, although the categories there are different. So your 'intellect' might correspond to Jung's 'thinking' type, for example. Your way seems more accurate though, as it better allows for 'degrees' in the personality, and for overlap. Here is a rough sketch of my brain. I think intellect dominates, but I have a lot of irrational emotions, so there is a big chunk of pure emotion. I see spirituality as the meeting of intellect and emotion, so that is why it is a circle within the other two.

----------


## Void

These Eulerian diagrams are widely used in different fields, they are handy

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Show us your brain!  :Smiling:

----------


## Void

Have you seen Lexico`s walnut? mine is just smaller.
but, ahhh, guys, that pic had a russian sig which you can`t get, wonderful pun, i`d say  :Laughing:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I was lucky enough to see Lexico's walnut - very sexy!

----------

